
Out-of-Bounds write in systemd-networkd DHCPv6 option handling - dschuetz
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1795921?fbclid=IwAR3_wVdR0yJHiSf47wk8Y4QOrceW1NqTWHaSnB9l8hWZDXDWBdhrfIwPOLA
======
JdeBP
A URL without a private corporation's embedded tracking ID is in the prior
posting at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18303613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18303613)
.

------
dschuetz
I'm only posting this, because I have reason to believe that this was already
being exploited then on many systems causing DHCPv6 to flood the IPv6 protocol
into Denial Of Service.

